
Are Cell Phones the New Cigarettes? - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/27/opinion/27dowd.html?hp
======
pasbesoin
My first reaction was to think of the addictive tendencies. That we've replace
the nicotine fix with the erstwhile email, now more generalized information
fix.

It will make you better. (Like nicotine helped one calm down and concentrate.)

Further irony, if years hence we do define a cancer risk from this latest
"fix".

